# Arrows parachuting



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You've got to be seeing something else. No way an arrow will parachute at that short of range out of a 65lb bow and a 28" draw.


----------



## Hotrod168 (Oct 7, 2015)

It's not I have the bow paper tune perfect and I had my brother sit next to me and watch. He knows nothing about archery, he said the nock is wobbling in the air.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You do realize that arrows will flex and bend all the way to the target at those distances right? Not only that but when an arrow spins and you have 2 different colored fletchings, it will look like the nock end is moving side to side when actually it's just the bright fletching color rotating around. 

Trust me.....your arrows are not parachuting. My wife shoots 26 5/8" at 37lbs and her arrows don't parachute even out to 60 yards. I have them fletched with 3 Blazers with a 5 degree helical on them. My arrows off my trad bows don't parachute even at 50 yards and I use 5" feathers with as much helical as I can get on them. 

You don't have enough fletching for them to parachute at that range. It would take Flu Flu feathers to get a compound bow set at 65 and 28 to parachute at those ranges.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

260gr arrows with 2.5" mylar vanes shot out of a 35# recurve just barely start parachuting past 45yds or so. It's either tune or an illusion . 

Grant


----------



## Hotrod168 (Oct 7, 2015)

Ok I guess I should of started by saying that I've shot compound bows for over 10 years and have never ran into this until I went to fat shafts for 3D. This isn't my first time shooting a arrow, I shoot every morning before work for 30 minutes. I know what a good arrow looks like out of a bow, I realize an arrow flexes when it's shot. This is not a flexing arrow, you can clearly see the vanes parachuting when it's flying and my arrow are going into the target at all different angles. But I guess I'll just figure it out myself, thanks.


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

What are you shooting for tip weight?

GRIM


----------



## Hotrod168 (Oct 7, 2015)

125 gr


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong but those shafts are a small diameter lite weight shaft? 
You may want to pick up a field point test pack and try modulating your point weight. I wouldn't think your 125's would be a problem but maybe at 28" your spine is just a little to stiff.
The only other thing would be your bow tune but you say it's good. Or maybe vane contact but I would doubt it, if they are good at short ranges.

GRIM


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

GRIMWALD said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but those shafts are a small diameter lite weight shaft?
> You may want to pick up a field point test pack and try modulating your point weight. I wouldn't think your 125's would be a problem but maybe at 28" your spine is just a little to stiff.
> The only other thing would be your bow tune but you say it's good. Or maybe vane contact but I would doubt it, if they are good at short ranges.
> 
> GRIM


The SuperDrive 25 is a 25/64" carbon shaft. It's a .290" deflection at 28" carbon to carbon and 7.8gpi. Pretty light for a shaft that size for sure. 

OP, I didn't mean to insult you. Sounds like you have some experience so you should know that at those specs and with what you've told us, you most likely aren't seeing parachuting to the target. Your arrows are probably in the 360-380gr range and they have a high enough FOC to not parachute until you get out to pretty long range. Have you tried bareshafts or did you just paper tune?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I am shooting triple x arrows with 300 grain tips out of a 45 lb bow. I am using 2" blazers. I did a test shot for distance and my arrow went 248 yards. I don't think that it parachuted at all.

To me parachuting means that the arrow slows down drastically. A wobble in the arrow is not a parachuting affect.

A 5% to 20% foc should not cause a problem with a target tip. 

In 40 years of shooting I have only experience one crazy flying arrow. I had an arrow with a broadhead and vanes for fletching. This arrow would make a 30 degree turn to the right at 30 yards. I replaced the vanes with feathers and this arrow then flew straight.

Bare shaft tune your bow and see if this corrects your problems.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Must be a new term.
I've head fishtailing
I've heard porpoising

never heard parachuting... define how an arrow "parachutes".


"Paper tune perfect". You're not finished tuning. For some reason people think paper tuning is the end all be all of tuning...wrong. It's basically phase one. Just as a test, go take some bare shaft arrows, at least 2, and see how they group with fletched arrows at 20 yards. If the BS aren't in the fletched group- you're not tuned.


----------

